# Help starting a Cardina shrimp tank



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking to get into cardina shrimp and with Shrimp Fever's sale on right now I am very tempted. I was looking at the blue bolts in particular but I do not necessarily have a tank setup for them right now. I do however have a RO-unit.

If I take a couple pre-cycled sponge filters from my other aquariums and add in ada amazonia, how long after can I add shrimp?

I would like to set them up in my 30 gallon aquarium so that the parameters don't fluctuate so much. With the ada soil I have seen people place it in plastic containers as apposed to just on the bottom. Do you guys recommend going the plastic container route? If so how much would I need in a 30g?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

1 Bag of ada would be enough to keep parameters stable, I don't think using containers make a difference, would make cleaning easier I assume. 

Ada needs time to cycle, mine took 3 weeks to stop leaching ammonia. I don't think you can add shrimp until its done cycling, they may die.

Goodluck


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

What are your guys thought on fluval stratum?


----------

